# NCB on Scooter?



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, i got a scooter this week (peugout speedfight II) just to get me around (i'm not a chav lol, beats getting the bus) and i was wondering if NCB on a scooter can go towards car insurance when i get my first car next year. Anybody know? 
Thanks. :wavey:


----------

